# Crotchet Type Rims???



## ssif21 (Sep 23, 2005)

I just got some Vredesteain Fortezza SE tires. The box says "mount on crotchet type rims only." What the heck is that?? Is it such Eurospeak for clinchers?

Thanks for replies.


----------



## bobj (Sep 29, 2004)

In the old days, there were hooked-bead rims (crotched) and straight sided rims. High performance, high pressure tires would blow off the straight sided rims, and required hook-bead style to stay on. I'm not sure, but I think all modern rims are hook-bead (crotched) style.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*bobj has got it*



bobj said:


> In the old days, there were hooked-bead rims (crotched) and straight sided rims. High performance, high pressure tires would blow off the straight sided rims, and required hook-bead style to stay on. I'm not sure, but I think all modern rims are hook-bead (crotched) style.


Yup, this is correct. All modern rims are hook-bead (or crotched).


----------



## Mech Aprentice (Sep 18, 2021)

Hello Guys. i just mounted Marathon plus "for crotched rims only" in a crotched modern Rim and the damn thing blew off while i was putting it back to the Bike. It was super loud and after checking the tube i saw the tire went off due to 6 bars of pressure. When i mounted the tire on the rim it was no difficult at all (i think the tire is too big for the rim , bad production and bad quality control made in vietnam). any thoughts? TIA


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Mech Aprentice said:


> Hello Guys. i just mounted Marathon plus "for crotched rims only" in a crotched modern Rim and the damn thing blew off while i was putting it back to the Bike. It was super loud and after checking the tube i saw the tire went off due to 6 bars of pressure. When i mounted the tire on the rim it was no difficult at all (i think the tire is too big for the rim , bad production and bad quality control made in vietnam). any thoughts? TIA


Hi and welcome! Switzerland! That's on my bucket list of places to visit once the pandemic is over!

As for why your tire blew off, we will need more info. What ia the width of the tire and rim? Crotched means hooked, correct. What ia the max pressure on the tire and rim? 6 bars seems high.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Install error. Tube was caught under the tire bead or if it is that loose you didn't keep an eye on the bead as you inflated it.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> Install error. Tube was caught under the tire bead or if it is that loose you didn't keep an eye on the bead as you inflated it.


This is possible. Not that I would ever do anything like that. It was a friend. 😏


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Don't newer tubeless rims have a different 'hook profile'?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Don't newer tubeless rims have a different 'hook profile'?


Some do and some don't. Some of the newer tubeless mountain rims have no hooks at all. That sounds to me like a recipe for disaster, but what do I know?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

cxwrench said:


> Install error. Tube was caught under the tire bead or if it is that loose you didn't keep an eye on the bead as you inflated it.


Most likely explanation. Otherwise it would be a damaged rim or seriously out of specification tire.


----------

